# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Warren Ellis Signature MandoTenor

## ricomando

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ure-MandoTenor

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## EdSherry

The Eastwood website says this is a limited production run of 36.  List $999.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I'm not surprised production is limited to 36. What does surprise me is that they think they might sell that many.

----------

Lord of the Badgers, 

ricomando, 

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## thistle3585

I listened to it without watching it and I couldn't tell the difference between when he was playing the mando versus up the neck on the tenor.  I think if you're going to make a double neck then you need to distinguish between the two.  Maybe a paired course on the mando or an alternate tuning between the two.  Is the tenor GDAE or CGDA?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

<grumpy old man>
What always amazes me about these videos is that they get guitar players to do the demo.  
I think maybe a good mandolin player would be a better demonstrator of this instrument than a hastily converted guitar player.
</grumpy old man>

 :Smile: 
Daniel

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## thistle3585

You'd think they'd at least get the guy for whom its named to play it.  I worked with them a couple years ago designing a new bridge for their mandolin, and I can say they are definitely focused on guitars and the mandolin is just a line offering.

----------


## Merula

I would be good if they offered the top electric 4 string mandolin by itself.

----------


## ricomando

no longer in production . last of stock on sale now at eastwood .   30% off code is M09Q7FI10

----------


## k0k0peli

I take it this isn't the comix-writer Warren Ellis, creator of  The Authority, Transmetropolitan. Planetary, Global Frequency, and many other graphic-novel masterpieces. I guess I need to widen my musical horizons (and stop reading so many comix). Ah, if only these two Warren Ellises would collaborate...

----------


## JakeSnider

On Eastwood's B-stock clearance page, they've got it marked down to $499! Half off makes it a bit more reasonable.. NFI and all that.

----------


## StuartE

Warren Ellis, the musician (wikipedia)

playing his signature tenor guitar
 from ca 7:20-8:20 and ca 10:20 end on documentary about the WE TG. 

I gather that Ellis plays the tenor quite a bit with one of his bands,  Grinderman.

----------


## Sweetpea44

Looks like it's gone from the clearance page .... who here bought it?   :Smile:

----------

